# Iron on vinyl



## Dreamguts (Jul 30, 2008)

hey im pretty much a newbie to all this an have spent an evening reading through posts but havt found my answer so sorry if this has been asked lots.

are there any materials out there which work well as iron on vinyl. i dont have the money at the moment to buy a proper heat press so was wondering if iron on is possible and what the results are like, some of my firends use a heat press have a look here:










any help would be really ace!!


----------



## vertigosystems (Jul 10, 2008)

You can use an iron for most transfers, but a it won't compare in quality to something that can produce a solid even pressure like a heat press. Don't know if I can be of any more help than that.
Most irons will easily reach 300-350 on a high cotton setting with no steam.


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

you will make an inferior product I believe


----------



## cookiesa (Feb 27, 2008)

I do a fair bit of vinyl pressing and as others have said I think your problem will be pressure. It is so important to get a nice even pressure for a quality finish. BUT if you want to try I'd start with finding a supplier who has the really thin vinyl, takes less pressure/heat to bond so would probably be easier to work with. And you will want a suitable "board" to work on that is flat, preferably non slip and has a little "give" (Check out the base on a heat press)


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

Hi will I just did one last night and it did not work. I am 225 pounds and 6.2 feet I used hand iron at first I thought it would work and it did look nice. But when I washed it today it looked like Pooh Pooh it was coming off. So I would have to say yes this has to be done with A HEAT PRESS and not hand iron. Here is some pics after washing it has been washed in warm water and put on normal heat it has been washed two times now.


----------



## cookiesa (Feb 27, 2008)

thats what we suspected would happen, If you get a bit careless setting up a proper heat press you can get that. Your problem will most likely be pressure more than heat.

Perhaps one of your friends will "hire" you theirs for an hour?


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

The heat press is the heart of your business. I suggest you don't skimp when buying a press,You will get what you pay for. ... JB


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

Please note that I do have heat press I was just checking out what would happen if you use hand iron is all this is just test thanks!


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

and the problem is 

1.Heat can't tell how hot it gets with hand iron.
2.pressure I do know that I could hold at 50 pounds but was it even don't know.

Like I said it did look nice when done but after washing this is what happen!


----------

